# Which laptop do you own/owned ??



## udaylunawat (Oct 12, 2014)

Which laptops do you guys own or have owned ??  Pls also tell @what price have you bought them and how does it compare to laptops in their price range ? A little review would also be nice guys.


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2014)

Lenovo Y500 @65k. Ah! Bliss.
It's a performance monster and used to beat Alienware 17 of its day.


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Lenovo Y500 @65k. Ah! Bliss.
> It's a performance monster and used to beat Alienware 17 of its day.


In a dilemma while buying lappie under 60k. Lenovo Z50-70 FHD or Hp P045tx  or dell inspiron 15 3542. Both hp and dell have Backlit keyboard and are good performers with 840m. Lenovo has really bad display according to notebookcheck while hp and dell doesn't have FHD display. Also 4gb gfx is just a waste.


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2014)

GPU vRAM is irrelevant to GPU core usage lol.


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> GPU vRAM is irrelevant to GPU core usage lol.


Yeah that's right. Still haven't found a better performer than 840m under 60k other than lenovo Y510p. Any good lightweight options guys ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2014)

Lenovo R61 (7 year old) costed ~40k back at that time. i'd say okish for a laptop which is still working.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 13, 2014)

IBM Thinkpad R60 - can't remember cost - was given by college
Sony Vaio - E series - 30k
HP Probook 6555b - 68k
HP Elitebook 840 G1 - 113k


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 13, 2014)

I own Y510p - 70K
and lenovo 14 flex 2 - 40K


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2014)

MacBook Air @ 65k and Y510p @ 73k


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2014)

My first laptop was HP dv6-6017tx. Purchased for 53k 3 years ago. It was the best gaming laptop at that price then with 1GB DDR5 6770M
Sold it for 21K a month ago as I have moved away from gaming

Currently own a Dell Inspiron 5547. Purchased at 64K


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 13, 2014)

Bought Lenovo Z510 (59405848) in Mar 2014 

Performance based M processor .
Purely satisfied. Still under 50k.
Wrote a review on my site (in siggy)


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 13, 2014)

[MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] 13 inch?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] 13 inch?



yup 13 inch but resulted in too small for my liking but damm I miss battery life


----------



## amjath (Oct 13, 2014)

No laptop owned so far? only desktop


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> yup 13 inch but resulted in too small for my liking but damm I miss battery life


Battery life not so good?


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 13, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Bought Lenovo Z510 (59405848) in Mar 2014
> 
> Performance based M processor .
> Purely satisfied. Still under 50k.
> Wrote a review on my site (in siggy)


Which of these is better ?? 


marvelousprashant said:


> My first laptop was HP dv6-6017tx. Purchased for 53k 3 years ago. It was the best gaming laptop at that price then with 1GB DDR5 6770M
> Sold it for 21K a month ago as I have moved away from gaming
> 
> Currently own a Dell Inspiron 5547. Purchased at 64K


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Battery life not so good?



It was awesome on MAC B since I used to get 6hr+ with ease but with windows mostly 2.5 to 4 hrs


----------



## seamon (Oct 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> It was awesome on MAC B since I used to get 6hr+ with ease but with windows mostly 2.5 to 4 hrs



Buy power bank.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> Buy power bank.



Nah only need battery during class so i purchased additional battery and now I can get 6hrs+ with ease. Beside it my laptop is always connected to the power source.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 14, 2014)

Lenovo y510p
bought for 950$ from california..


----------



## soumik13101995 (Oct 14, 2014)

lenovo y510p(i7) for 68k,june 2014...
hp pavilion p045tx for 56k september 2014...


----------



## srkmish (Oct 14, 2014)

Lenovo s10-2 purchased in Feb 2010. Its still chugging along very nicely. Installed a new battery last year and it gives backup of 4-5 hours. Lenovo lappies have been the most durable as per my observation from mine and other friends lappies. HP's are the worst.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Lenovo y510p (i5). Purchased at 56k - Aug 2014


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 14, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Lenovo y510p (i5). Purchased at 56k - Aug 2014


Isn't it way too heavy to be taken around ??


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 14, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> lenovo y510p(i7) for 68k,june 2014...
> hp pavilion p045tx for 56k september 2014...


How is the hp P045tx ??  Does it has a backlit keyboard ?


----------



## soumik13101995 (Oct 14, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> How is the hp P045tx ??  Does it has a backlit keyboard ?



yes it has....also the display,i mean the viewing angles are much much better than z510(ie the HD screens).......dont know about z50 FHD,i havent seen it till now.....n performance is quite well....i have tried watchdogs,COD,NFS rivals,GTA 4...n its fine(dont except as great performance as y510,still fine)....with battrey life of 4hrs+.....
                    i would recommend it,better than the dell ones....may b over z50,coz the CPU is same....but still confused about how much difference can the 4GB card make....


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 14, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> yes it has....also the display,i mean the viewing angles are much much better than z510(ie the HD screens).......dont know about z50 FHD,i havent seen it till now.....n performance is quite well....i have tried watchdogs,COD,NFS rivals,GTA 4...n its fine(dont except as great performance as y510,still fine)....with battrey life of 4hrs+.....
> i would recommend it,better than the dell ones....may b over z50,coz the CPU is same....but still confused about how much difference can the 4GB card make....


Thanks soumik.......... Was confused before as on many sites there was no mention of the Backlit keyboard. What about the build quality ?? Is it finger print magnet ?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 15, 2014)

macbook pro 13 retina@75k


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 15, 2014)

Owned : *Xenom X157, i7 4700MQ, 2.4 ghz-3.0 Turbo, 8GB DDR3 1600 Mhz, GTX 780M, 750GB HDD*

Bought with - *98K INR on 3rd August 2013*

Sold with -*74.2K INR on 14th October 2014*


----------



## mitraark (Oct 15, 2014)

Lenovo G450, Core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM, Bought on 09/2009 for 32.5k, 5 years running well, battery backup still upto 1 hour


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Oct 15, 2014)

Hp P077tx @51k- Intel i5,8 GB ram, 2 GB 840m graphics card


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 15, 2014)

i have Lenovo B490 20207 bought it two years back from Lamington road for 24000

hard disk died just after one year, apart from that everythig working great


----------



## soumik13101995 (Oct 15, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Thanks soumik.......... Was confused before as on many sites there was no mention of the Backlit keyboard. What about the build quality ?? Is it finger print magnet ?



slim n sturdy....feels strong...n the top is textured, doesnot attract fingerprint....


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 15, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Isn't it way too heavy to be taken around ??


Yep.its a bit heavier than usual.. But, its a sacrifice I was (am) willing to make for the awesome performance.


----------



## prateek (Oct 17, 2014)

Just a* Lenovo Z510 i7* one @ 68K


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 17, 2014)

HP Essential 430 Laptop (COR15PA) 
Rs. 35,990.
1 year old


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 17, 2014)

HP G6 2005ax (1yr warranty)
2 year old
Rs 33,000 back then
Been to service center twice. Currently waiting repair for Rs11,000

PS. ALWAYS OPT FOR EXTENDED WARRANTY !!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2014)

prateek said:


> Just a* Lenovo Z510 i7* one @ 68K



are you sure? you would've got a Y510p i7 at that price. Z510 i7 costs 60k top.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Owned : *Xenom X157, i7 4700MQ, 2.4 ghz-3.0 Turbo, 8GB DDR3 1600 Mhz, GTX 780M, 750GB HDD*
> 
> Bought with - *98K INR on 3rd August 2013*
> 
> Sold with -*74.2K INR on 14th October 2014*


Why sold?

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> Owned : *Xenom X157, i7 4700MQ, 2.4 ghz-3.0 Turbo, 8GB DDR3 1600 Mhz, GTX 780M, 750GB HDD*
> 
> Bought with - *98K INR on 3rd August 2013*
> 
> Sold with -*74.2K INR on 14th October 2014*



sell why?


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 20, 2014)

prateek said:


> Just a* Lenovo Z510 i7* one @ 68K


a y510p would have been a better choice for gaming.


----------



## ritvij (Oct 25, 2014)

Dell XPS 15 L501x (4.5 years old) set me back by 50k ish. great machine but now has completed its age!


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 25, 2014)

1.Compaq presario CQ41 (or61) Pentium D, 3 GB RAM, 320GB HDD (40k)(2008-2010)
Horribly slow even for its time but trouble free other wise. Liked the keyboard. Battery life was around 2 hrs max(okayish). Not to mention vista really killed that PC, when ran on linux it felt a lot better 5/10


2. HP Pavilion G6-2005AX A8-4500M, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, AMD HD7640G+HD7670M(32k) (2012-)
Has been to service center once ( always extend warranty). Quite good gaming package for the budget. Solid build (survived 2-3ft falls like 7-8 times). Big PITA when comes to finding perfect way to run a game without proper CFX support. Also installing graphic drivers in Linux were really annoying. Not to mention that it gobbles battery like a refugee(2.5 hrs on max stretch). 7/10


3. Lenovo Z510 Ci5-4200M, 6GB RAM, GT740M, 1TB HDD (51k) (02/2014 - 08/2014 (then gave to sister))
Matte screen was really welcome, although I felt brightness is tad lower than HP machine. Since it runs on windows 8.1 by default the experience is quite fluid & fast. Performance is great fit regular tasks. Didn't game much though so can't say about gfx perf. Battery lasts about 4hrs. Extra RAM comes in handy in certain tasks like compressing in 7zip.. 8/10


----------



## prateek (Dec 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> are you sure? you would've got a Y510p i7 at that price. Z510 i7 costs 60k top.


Oops! Sorry I meant 58k 

- - - Updated - - -



udaylunawat said:


> a y510p would have been a better choice for gaming.



Ya i know, actually i meant 58k here. :/  
I couldn't extend my budget for a y510p that time  still I'm happy with this one. 

- - - Updated - - -

As it is far better than my friends' rigs here


----------



## udaylunawat (Dec 7, 2014)

prateek said:


> Oops! Sorry I meant 58k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I meant y510p i5 variant @56k would have definitely better than z50-70 i7.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2014)

Recently the first Laptop/Notebook/Ultrabook owned in my life is *DELL Inspiron 14 5447*


----------



## PHOENiX7 (Dec 7, 2014)

I Used All gaming laptops untill 2013

2005-2007--some HP pavilion laptop played all games on medicore settings
2007-2011--Sony viao with AMD Again played games on high enough+A MacBook late 2008
2011-2012-MacBook Pro
2012-2013-Samsung Ultrabook(everything)+HP laptop(for gaming)
2013-Now--custom gaming rig with a HP envy x2 for everything


----------



## seamon (Dec 7, 2014)

PHOENiX7 said:


> I Used All gaming laptops untill 2013
> 
> 2005-2007--some HP pavilion laptop played all games on medicore settings
> 2007-2011--Sony viao with AMD Again played games on high enough+A MacBook late 2008
> ...



Those are not gaming laptops. Those are multimedia laptops. Gaming laptops can max out current games at least with 30 FPS.


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 8, 2014)

PHOENiX7 said:


> I Used All gaming laptops untill 2013
> 
> 2005-2007--some HP pavilion laptop played all games on medicore settings
> 2007-2011--Sony viao with AMD Again played games on high enough+A MacBook late 2008
> ...


----------



## lordirecto (Dec 9, 2014)

My first laptop was Dell Studio 1535, and it had above average graphics capability. I had bought it for 55k at that time. And one fine day the laptop just failed for no apparent reason. It turns out that the hard drive failed along with its connector and I have not been able to find a replacement connector for that.
The current laptop I have got is Lenovo Ideapad Z500, and it sure is a great performer. Bought for 50k. I can play any games that I want on it, and it gives me equal performance as my desktop rig.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2014)

PHOENiX7 said:


> I Used All gaming laptops untill 2013
> 
> 2005-2007--some HP pavilion laptop played all games on medicore settings
> 2007-2011--Sony viao with AMD Again played games on high enough+A MacBook late 2008
> ...


I don't see any alienware or asus ROG series laptops here with the higher end GPUs.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 1, 2015)

Dv6121tx, i7 2630qm, amd6770m 2gb ddr5, 6gb ram, win 7 hp.

for 56k. In Oct 2011.

Decent low level multimedia laptop, that can serve as perfect gaming laptop for a PES fanatic. Can still play most new titles at medium settings.

And has beats audio.


----------



## nitheeshr (Feb 10, 2015)

Asus ROG G75VW-TH72 from December 2012 to December 2013. 
Alienware 17 from December 2013 till now.


----------

